# claening up some burls



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

I started cleaning up the burls I got the other day . heres a few looks like a whole lota knife scales or something
don't know what pics 2 and 3 are Australian burl something?
maple


 View attachment 97776 View attachment 97777 

 

 

 

 

 

 View attachment 97784 

 a couple more cocobolo 10 x 10 x 2 7/8 and a spalted curly maple bowl blanks

Reactions: EyeCandy! 10 | Way Cool 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 20, 2016)

Are you going to sell any? I want to be in line if you are.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Are you going to sell any? I want to be in line if you are.


lol and it begins----- if I do you camped overnite in cold weather to get that spot my friendnow im going treasure hunting with my metal detector its 60 degrees today

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 20, 2016)

If you posted that stuff as "Tasmanian Coffee Berry Tree Burl" you couldn't harvest it fast enough.

I don't want any either . . .





(it means I want some)

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

ill clean the rest of the stack latter on

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

Kevin said:


> If you posted that stuff as "Tasmanian Coffee Berry Tree Burl" you couldn't harvest it fast enough.
> 
> I don't want any either . . .
> 
> ...


I love that little guy that spins around == watched him every Saturday morning when I was a little snot

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Northern Neck Burl Bros. (Feb 20, 2016)

Gorgeous stuff man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GaryL (Feb 20, 2016)

If I end up heading down the Ohio way for a veneer deal I might have to turn on my GPS Burl Tracker and stop by for a burglary visit. Very nice "stuff".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Northern Neck Burl Bros. (Feb 20, 2016)

I need to unwatch this thread. Every time there is a post, I get a notification and end up staring at this stuff for 20 minutes.  Hahah 
Absolutely beautiful.

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 3


----------



## GaryL (Feb 20, 2016)

Northern Neck Burl Bros. said:


> I need to unwatch this thread. Every time there is a post, I get a notification and end up staring at this stuff for 20 minutes.  Hahah
> Absolutely beautiful.



Post, post, notification..... There goes an hour of your time.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

Northern Neck Burl Bros. said:


> I need to unwatch this thread. Every time there is a post, I get a notification and end up staring at this stuff for 20 minutes.  Hahah
> Absolutely beautiful.


lol I know what you mean im staring at the 20 pieces I have not clean up yet--- maybe tomorrow ill see what the koa blanks got and the lace redwood burl blankopps a notification there goes 20 min of your life you wont get back

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 20, 2016)

Get'em, duck!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah I'd be interested also if you are parting them out. Nice stuff man!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 20, 2016)

If you can't find time to clean up and show off the koa and coco, just box and send 'em to me. I'll clean 'em and post pics in this thread for you. All you have to do is sit back and laugh. I got your back, duck.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Yeah I'd be interested also if you are parting them out. Nice stuff man!


cody ill get them all cleaned up and see what I got here first . they are all dry and been sitting years I quess . cant tell what they all look like till I sand them down . but im pleasantly surprised so far. will be getting some on here for sure

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> cody ill get them all cleaned up and see what I got here first . they are all dry and been sitting years I quess . cant tell what they all look like till I sand them down . but im pleasantly surprised so far. will be getting some on here for sure



Cool man! No rush at all. 

You get a chance to try those new rods and stuff You Got from me?


----------



## Sprung (Feb 20, 2016)

Yeah, I want in on some of that action too... Very nice, Duck!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

SENC said:


> If you can't find time to clean up and show off the koa and coco, just box and send 'em to me. I'll clean 'em and post pics in this thread for you. All you have to do is sit back and laugh. I got your back, duck.


hmmmm sounds a little fishy I better ask @Tclem what he thinks.


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

gman2431 said:


> Cool man! No rush at all.
> 
> You get a chance to try those new rods and stuff You Got from me?


no dam ice


----------



## GaryL (Feb 20, 2016)

Shoot...after this weekend there's not even any d*# snow. The outdoor ice rinks have grass sprouting in them.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

GaryL said:


> Shoot...after this weekend there's not even any d*# snow. The outdoor ice rinks have grass sprouting in them.


we got a way with murder this winter so far in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 20, 2016)

As usual, you show us some powerful chunks of wood! Beautiful stuff. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tclem (Feb 20, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> hmmmm sounds a little fishy I better ask @Tclem what he thinks.


I think he is crazy. I am the best cleaner upper of burls


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 20, 2016)

Tclem said:


> I think he is crazy. I am the best cleaner upper of burls


that's what I thought too I knew something was fishy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SENC (Feb 21, 2016)

Drats, foiled again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## gman2431 (Feb 21, 2016)

davduckman2010 said:


> no dam ice



Our ice is at that funky stage right now. One step it's good one step you're in. 

Teens in the forecast tho so hopefully we can lock it up one more time. I just bought 500 tungsten jigs to paint and I need to sell some! Ice jigs and no ice equals no sales! Lol

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

